
AWS Serverless Days – Tim Wagner Keynote – Vendia Launch [video] - ElFitz
https://youtu.be/A1bL4pHuivU
======
ElFitz
I do not work there. It seems to be pretty much what a friend and I spent a
year and a half of our lives trying to build, with pretty limited programming
experience, so I hope you'll find it as interesting as we do.

